# Need soldiers for a mass bombing



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

1. Foster0724
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you pm me to find out who it is, you are not obligated to participate. Lets make this the bomb of the year!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

My dog wants to get in on it and bomb the amor out of someone. He said he's feeling the march madness. Since he doesn't have thumbs, I'll mail it off.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt -_ oh the humanity this will be_!!
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm always down for Mass Destruction


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I would usually be in, but I'm pretty much bombed out at the moment. Good luck and RG bump for this! I'll hold out and wait to see who it is.eep:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice ! Lets fill this list up and destroy this BOTL !!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

PM sent ... yesterday ...:hmm::noidea:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

We should all mass bomb Veeral (Batista30)

That guy is in need of a good mass bombing...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jason, he just got his ass handed to him in a bombing, Much Deserved !!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice ! Lets go Lets go Lets go !


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Jason, he just got his ass handed to him in a bombing, Much Deserved !!


I know, I was part of it.. Surprised nobody caught on. Lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This could be devastating!

Good work gents.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure, count me in, always ready for some mayhem! :mischief:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

oh yeah. sign me up.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown
11. RGRTim
12. socalocmatt
13.
14.
15.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am in! PM me the details!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown
11. RGRTim
12. socalocmatt
13. primetime76
14.
15.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is really starting to shape up nicely!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell ya !! Glad to be a part of it !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is going to be EPIC...we will WIN...and it is taking Tiger Blood to make this happen!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

A couple more days to sign up. This is going to be devastating!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> A couple more days to sign up. This is going to be devastating!!


Hmmm, do you think I should send a coffin then? I mean, better to be prepared, right? At least this way his family won't have to go get one... Hmmm....


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

More people should get in on this. trust me The target has it coming BAD


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

People might be a little bombed out from march madness already, but Biggie is freaking fired up!

Hmmm the player may not have worked. Here's a link. http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/aa108/fridaygt/VIDEO0003.mp4


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> People might be a little bombed out from march madness already, but Biggie is freaking fired up!
> 
> Hmmm the player may not have worked. Here's a link. http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/aa108/fridaygt/VIDEO0003.mp4


I am hopeful that this individual will not be able to get in his front door because there are so many boxes...that would make my day!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll play...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown
11. RGRTim
12. socalocmatt
13. primetime76
14. Evonnida
15.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shane, can you please PM me the details, mainly the "who" and the "where"?


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I will shoot you a pm. Anyone else not get the info I sent in a pm yesterday?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> I will shoot you a pm. Anyone else not get the info I sent in a pm yesterday?


I got no PM.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I never got it.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't know what happened. Will send out another in a few.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> I will shoot you a pm. Anyone else not get the info I sent in a pm yesterday?


I didn't get it either if you could PM it. The dog is getting an itchy trigger... ummm... digit... or paw or something... lol


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

just sent another pm to everyone. Didn't realize you can only send to 5 people at a time. If this one doesn't work let me know.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Tick Tick Tick Tick Tick Tick....


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Last call for recruits!! We have 14 would love to make it 20.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey add me to the list!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724
2. FridayGt
3. thebayratt
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508
8. Tritones
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown
11. RGRTim
12. socalocmatt
13. primetime76
14. Evonnida
15. KcJason1


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Packed up and ready to let slip... I think I'll launch tomorrow. Biggie is going bonkers with anticipation!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am scheduled to launch tomorrow too. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> Packed up and ready to let slip... I think I'll launch tomorrow. Biggie is going bonkers with anticipation!


I will be launching tomorrow as well...the carnage is going to be amazing! Get your helmets on guys, the blast will radiate throughout the country!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I will be launching tomorrow as well...the carnage is going to be amazing! Get your helmets on guys, the blast will radiate throughout the country!


Biggie has been making fun of our victim all morning. He said this is what he's going to look like when his mailbox detonates...








:rofl:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

And here I am, drunk and covered in chicken wing juice, at a casino in Aruba watching the Giants upset the Patriots in the superbowl...all the while, I am thinking "boy is the bomb that we are going to send the week of March 28, 2011 going to be EPIC!"


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep, launch date is tomorrow. This is gonna be good. I gotta get artillery together tonight.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

tomorrow am bombs away. cant wait to see the reaction. Had to delay the launch of the CBBB for this but well worth it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Slight correction - _*they're *_crazy.

_*I'm*_ nuts, bonkers, looneytunes, 11 eggs short of a dozen.

Please don't lump me with them ... :biggrin: ound:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Same hre my friends ! Ready for takeoff tomorrow !!!! This BOTL has it coming !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Same hre my friends ! Ready for takeoff tomorrow !!!! This BOTL has it coming !!


We are going to Milan Lucic his ass! :boxing:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hell ya Kipp, although this season we could say we're gonna Mcquaid his ass !! That kids a Beast !! Cant wait to get this dam package to the post office, the ticking is driving us nuts !!!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Bombs away!!!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Peoria has launched.

I'm sorry, guys, but I can't resist giving a couple of clues:

Clue No. 1: 0496 9009 0390 3140 8959. (That is not the DC#.)

Clue No. 2: I did not send the package to Nome, Alaska.

Oh, wait - was I supposed to?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

ok folks we only have 3 comfirmed launches. pull that lever, open those bomb bay doors and set that ordnance free.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bombs away!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fire in the Hole!

A few clues as well:

-This box is not going to anyone involgved in this mass bombing
-This box is not going to the troops (already sent theirs)
-This box is going to someone in the lower 48 states

Good luck guessing! ound:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Breaking news....
At 12:00:07 I declared war and sent a premptive strike against our common foe.... :banana:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Breaking news....
> At 12:00:07 I declared war and sent a premptive strike against our common foe.... :banana:


Ditto what the hell


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ditto what the hell


Shhh, they're not supposed to know about the super secret smelvis coordinating network.....:bounce:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Shhh, they're not supposed to know about the super secret smelvis coordinating network.....:bounce:


Aw crap sorry bro, okay forget what I said :lalala:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Aw crap sorry bro, okay forget what I said :lalala:


LOL!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Biggie launched a few hours ago! The smack down is inbound!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Bad News - I'm staying at my family's house for a few days with no access to my stash. guess that means the Bomb will have to consist of things I've got in the mail or bought in the last few days. 

This wont be pretty


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

incomming!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme
5. Vicini
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida
15. KcJason1


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

And Away it goes. LOOK OUT


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

T minus 30 minutes


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

In route as of noon today...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme *-launched*
5. Vicini *-launched*
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida
15. KcJason1


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Blue Charlie Red - The rockets have left the dog.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme *-launched*
5. Vicini *-launched*
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt *-launched*
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida
15. KcJason1


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I was unable to ship today, due to unforeseen circumstances, mine will ship tomorrow.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I was unable to ship today, due to unforeseen circumstances, mine will ship tomorrow.


Hope everything is going good buddy, no worries, I think he'll be walking funny for long enough to not realize the time difference when yours hits. It'll be the final blow to put him down! lol.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Launched today. This is gonna be good!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Launching in the AM.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme *-launched*
5. Vicini *-launched*
6. Jeff3C
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden *-launched*
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt *-launched*
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida
15. KcJason1


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Uh oh...looks like mine will land right on time!

*Expected Delivery Date: **March 31, 2011* 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Get your helmets on fella's...this explosion is going to make the a-bomb look tame!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Uh oh...looks like mine will land right on time!
> 
> *Expected Delivery Date: **March 31, 2011*
> Class: Priority Mail®
> ...


Hmmm... mine says the same thing... interesting...

I wonder what area of the world is about to be removed from the map... hmmm... lol


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I couldn't be more happy with this mass bombing, wish I could have participated... you'll see why I didn't later this week.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine launched this morning. It will probably be a day late but better late than never. I meant to drop it off yesterday afternoon and didn't make it to the post office before close.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine shipped today


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme *-launched*
5. Vicini *-launched*
6. Jeff3C *-launched*
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden *-launched*
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt *-launched*
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida *-launched*
15. KcJason1


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

*AWESOME JOB GUYS!!! This should be good. Thanks to everyone for participating.*


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> *AWESOME JOB GUYS!!! This should be good. Thanks to everyone for participating.*


RG to Shane for putting this all together! Can't wait to see the damage from this one!

EDIT: It appears I've been too generous with the RG in the last 24 hours, everyone slap him with the RG!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I hit the launch button at about 5:10...


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am looking for some soldiers to help out with a mass bombing of a very worthy BOLT here on Puff. Please pm me for the details of this person. I will just state who it is for now, and then send the address once we have our crew.

My goal is to have all bombs hit on the same day. I'm looking at 3/31/2011 as D-Day. This will require each participant to go to usps.com and use the shipping tools to figure out which day to launch thier package. I hope we can get a good sized crater here.

Please use delivery confirmation, but do not post it. Gotta keep that element of surprise. Just post that the bomb has been launched.

Pm me for the details and then please post here if you wish to participate.

*DISCLAIMER: I cannot be held responsible for damage done by retaliation. Bomb at your own risk!*

1. Foster0724 *-launched*
2. FridayGt *-launched*
3. thebayratt *-launched*
4. dezyrme *-launched*
5. Vicini *-launched*
6. Jeff3C *-launched*
7. BlackandGold508 *-launched*
8. Tritones *-launched*
9. ktblunden *-launched*
10. piperdown *-launched*
11. RGRTim *-launched*
12. socalocmatt *-launched*
13. primetime76 *-launched*
14. Evonnida *-launched*
15. KcJason1 *-launched*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Did anyone send a new mailbox? I kind of feel a little bad now... NOT! HAHAHA


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

foster0724 said:


> 1. Foster0724 *-launched*
> 2. FridayGt *-launched*
> 3. thebayratt *-launched*
> 4. dezyrme *-launched*
> ...


Thats what Im talking about!!! 
All launched.............. look out below!! 
:brick:

*~O The Humanity!~*​


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> *AWESOME JOB GUYS!!! This should be good. Thanks to everyone for participating.*


Thanks for having us !! Cant wait for all these to land tomorrow !!! Good job Shane !!!


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

They should be somewhere over the Atlantic by now I would think.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

lane:opcorn:


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

TIC TOC TIC TOC. shouldnt be long now. :gossip: is getting bombed today. :heh::heh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

RGRTim said:


> TIC TOC TIC TOC. shouldnt be long now. :gossip: is getting bombed today. :heh::heh:


Wait...something is happening today? :hmm:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot what was happening, are we celebrating Bunsen burner day?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> I forgot what was happening, are we celebrating Bunsen burner day?


Unfortunately no, we have decided to celebrate the anny of the Eiffel Tower...(the sex move, not the actual tower).:rofl:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> RG to Shane for putting this all together! Can't wait to see the damage from this one!
> 
> EDIT: It appears I've been too generous with the RG in the last 24 hours, everyone slap him with the RG!


RG added Donovan


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

The cruise missle has locked on....ready to start the barrage today!
· *Out for Delivery, March 31, 2011, 8:07 am*
· *Sorting Complete, March 31, 2011, 7:57 am*
· *Arrival at Post Office, March 31, 2011, 7:41 am*

This is gonna be good! :heh: :bx


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just waiting to pull the tpin and drop it at the undisclosed location!

Label/Receipt Number: Yeah, right! LOL
Expected Delivery Date: March 31, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Sorting Complete

All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 7:57 am on March 31, 2011


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Arrived at destination at 8:07 this morning !! By the way Kipp ! High Five !! lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Arrived at destination at 8:07 this morning !! By the way Kipp ! High Five !! lol


Gross...LMAO


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Out for Delivery, March 31, 2011, 8:07 am, CIUDAD MADERO, ARGENTINA
Sorting Complete, March 31, 2011, 7:57 am, CIUDAD MADERO, ARGENTINA
Arrival at Post Office, March 31, 2011, 7:41 am, CIUDAD MADERO, ARGENTINA
Processed through Sort Facility, March 30, 2011, 11:12 pm, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA
Acceptance, March 29, 2011, 1:04 pm, PEORIA, AZ 85381 
Acceptance (APC), March 29, 2011, 8:02 am, PEORIA, AZ 85381 

Oh, yeah - I love me some international bombage.

How did my payload get there so quickly, you ask?

If I told you, I'd have to ... well, you know ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WTF Mike haha!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, Mike, you freaking rock!

You know, I wonder what our victim is doing right now. I mean, what do you think is going through his head? Maybe he's out to lunch right now in his timezone, maybe he's rushing to work late. I wonder if maybe he's sitting at work daydreaming about when the OpusX's will arrive in his local store. Or quite possibly wondering why his boss always wears that sweater. All whilst blissfully unaware that fire and brimstone is reigning destruction down on his mailbox like it was armageddon, from every freaking corner of the country he's in. I wonder if he has any sense of the impending doom, if he noticed the hairs on his neck stand for that brief moment when any hope of escape faded. Does he know that his USPS delivery guy rented a lawnmower the instint he found out that our target's a** was grass!??!?!

Muahahaha! *evil laugh*


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, Mike, you freaking rock!
> 
> You know, I wonder what our victim is doing right now. I mean, what do you think is going through his head? Maybe he's out to lunch right now in his timezone, maybe he's rushing to work late. I wonder if maybe he's sitting at work daydreaming about when the OpusX's will arrive in his local store. Or quite possibly wondering why his boss always wears that sweater. All whilst blissfully unaware that fire and brimstone is reigning destruction down on his mailbox like it was armageddon, from every freaking corner of the country he's in. I wonder if he has any sense of the impending doom, if he noticed the hairs on his neck stand for that brief moment when any hope of escape faded. Does he know that his USPS delivery guy rented a lawnmower the instint he found out that our target's a** was grass!??!?!
> 
> Muahahaha! *evil laugh*


i wonder if he is plotting his revenge...lol

now i have a complete list of the culprits..."insert an even more evil laugh here!!"

i just posted pics and thanks and stuff in the puff gone wild thread...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that he is probably sitting at home, maybe organizing another bomb or two and probably smoking something delicious...he will head to the Post Office to deliver the small arsenal that he is sending out and upon his return.....*BOOM! eep:*
* It will probably feel like a :kicknuts:*
*Someone will have to oke: to prove that he is still alive*

*He will need to find a beautiful lady friend for a :hug: and a shoulder to on.*

*He will scream for :help: but it will fall on deaf ears.*

*He will feel like he was hit with a ton of :brick:*


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i wonder if he is plotting his revenge...lol
> 
> now i have a complete list of the culprits..."insert an even more evil laugh here!!"
> 
> i just posted pics and thanks and stuff in the puff gone wild thread...


Whew - lucky for me mine went to Argentina ...


----------

